# Does Anyone Else Use Hitch-ball Lube?



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been using Reese Ball Lube for a while. I started using when I noticed the chrome on some of my hitch balls was rubbing off, exposing the underlying metal. It hasn't happened on my TT hitch setup, only on the smaller balls. Does this actually help or is it just a gimmick?

Reverie

(10 points if you haven't once snickered during a discussion about lubing your balls. I don't get the 10 points myself... I've laughed the entire time I composed this question. Rest assured, it is a genuine inquiry... but it is funny).


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Reese ball lube here.
Had the top of an older ball wearing like you describe.
seems fine with the lube


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

On the ball I use either Tri-Flow lubricant or WD-40.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always add lube to balls no matter what I'm towing

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I use "white grease" from a spray can. Very easy to apply a new layer when needed....I wipe old grease off about 2-3 times a year.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Reese hitch lube or in pinch, axle grease


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok -- I don't get the points either.

I use Equalizer brand grease I got with the Hitch.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I use a little general purpose bearing grease. I looked for white stuff for a little while at GIJOES/etc and couldn't find any. Seems to do the trick anyhow.

Danny


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I always slather a little grease on before towing. I think I have a little tub of Reese teflon based, and also a tube of plain ol' brown grease. I'm sure it's not critical what kind. I occasionally spritz a little WD40 in the coupler to keep it from rusting and sticking. I also lube the little friction sway 1" balls. Unfortunately, I always have to wipe them clean when we are destinated so as to not get grease on our legs, bumping up against them. I have been unsuccessful in locating 1" ball covers to cover them up. I had some on our old pop-up, but didn't think they would be that difficult to replace, so let them go with the camper when we traded. I obtained those from Alpine RV in Morgan Hill, CA. A long drive to get more now.

Bob


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Next trip I think I'll ask around the campground who uses ball lube....... or maybe not.

Yes, I do. A dab of white lithium grease before each trip. Whether it helps much, I don't know but it sure can't hurt.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

So it seems to be the the consenus is "DO IT WITH WHATEVER YOU WANT" . Clean off the old and re-apply the new.

Had 1,000 hitch balls, all kinds, types, whatever. The Chrome will always come off, especially if you live in a winter road salted area. As such I no longer waste my money on the chrome type.

Frankly I can't imagine a scenario where it wouldn't come off as there is some pretty serious weight on that contact point.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Matt, I think if you came up to me and asked that to me you would have to help me up from the ground after LMAO









I use white Lithium grease as well on my ball









Bill


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Use Reese lube on my ball, pivot points, bar ends and a little behind the ears.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Apply it to the trailer coupler before & after towing. Feel the coupler surface & you'll know why.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I use Hi-Temp Brake and Bearing grease here. No particular reason for that type, other than since these are high friction areas, they may generate more heat (I doubt it, but I had to pick something!).

I grease the ball, the inside of the coupler and all the friction points on the Equal-i-zer. Really helps quite things down too!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

No, I do not get the 10 points.

No, I do not any grease on my ball


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

I read somewhere tpo use Marine lube, it stays on in the water(rain). Just my 2 cents. Jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the Reese stuff, figure they know what they are talking about.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> have been using Reese Ball Lube for a while. I started using when I noticed the chrome on some of my hitch balls was rubbing off, exposing the underlying metal. It hasn't happened on my TT hitch setup, only on the smaller balls. Does this actually help or is it just a gimmick?
> 
> Reverie
> 
> (10 points if you haven't once snickered during a discussion about lubing your balls. I don't get the 10 points myself... I've laughed the entire time I composed this question. Rest assured, it is a genuine inquiry... but it is funny).


Rev,

I was going to run out to my TT to see what kind of lube I used, but I coudn't go out the door. My pants kept slipping down.

Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Rev,
> 
> I was going to run out to my TT to see what kind of lube I used, but I coudn't go out the door. My pants kept slipping down.
> 
> ...


You guys are tooo much







LMAO


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

How about on the 5th wheel set up? I'm not sure if I should put grease on the pallet and on the coupling? Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> How about on the 5th wheel set up? I'm not sure if I should put grease on the pallet and on the coupling? Any suggestions?
> [snapback]120027[/snapback]​


Sure, why not do it. They actually make a Teflon pad you can put on the pallet to make things nice and slick.

I laughed and thought of 100 funny responses but this Mod thing keep telling me to keep it in my p. . . . Better stop while I am at least still even.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This kinda feels like deja vu all over again.

I use a product called Super Lube. It comes in a tube and/or a spray can.

I use it on the ball hitch and the Equalizer hitch friction points. I also use it on the door locks (deja vu). It works great and holds up to weather....at least Florida weather.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am glad you posted this...I did had no idea this was needed.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I actually just use the wheel bearing grease, mainly because I always have some on hand,..... for the wheel bearings, and why recreate the wheel. I've looked at some of the local auto parts stores, and Wally world, but have never seen the Reese hitch lube.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never used grease on my balls.

I do squirt them with some silicone spray. No grease, however. Never had a problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I've never used grease on my balls.
> [snapback]120108[/snapback]​


Not even once in college?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nope. I ain't never went ta no college. I went to serve my country and keep us all free. The Drill Sergeant says HE WAS MY NEW MOMMY!

He's the one told me not to worry about greasin' balls in the first place. He said I'd never get outta the trailer anyway.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Reese "On The Ball" lube here as well. I also use it on the friction points where the WD arms pivot in the hitch head.

After towing the first two or so times with no lube at all I had severe gouges in the ball. No more damage since after 2+ years.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

The Navy has taught me to lube my ball, friction and penetration orifices frequently. (no points here)

Honestly, I use lithium on the ball but didn't think of the other sway control points till reading ya'lls postings. I'll coat them from now on.

Dave


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used grease on my balls.
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!









Bill


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Haulin' Balls? Use white lithium grease!


----------

